# Florida Department Helps Special Olympics Through 'Cops on Doughnut Shops'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*GEORGE WILKENS*
_Tampa Tribune (Florida)_










OFFICERS STATIONED AT KRISPY KREME

By GEORGE WILKENS

[email protected]

Residents in hot pursuit of their sugar fix encountered a bizarre police stakeout at the Krispy Kreme Doughnuts in New Tampa last weekend.

Picture this: a Tampa Police Department officer astride a horse in the doughnut drive-through lane and a uniformed corporal on the roof of the building surrounded by law enforcement vehicles, including the department's mobile operations unit and an armored personnel carrier.

The uniformed infiltration was a charitable maneuver, Cops on Doughnut Shops, for athletes in this weekend's Special Olympics Florida.

Tampa Police Cpl. Greg Coller - the first cop on the hot tin roof - was elevated to his new position at 6 a.m. Friday, starting the marathon that ended noon Sunday, with various law enforcement officers taking turns on the roof.

As heat-packing cops suspected, heat was the enemy.

"You get dehydrated up here real fast," Coller said, a cell phone facilitating air-to-ground communication.

A blue canopy provided a patch of shade; a small tent with an air mattress served as sleeping quarters. Other rudimentary rooftop luxuries included a television, table and chairs.

Bottled water was hoisted in a blue bucket dangling near the doughnut shop doors.

For food, Coller ordered out. "You can only eat so many doughnuts," he said.

Initial tabulations are the event raised $12,000, said TPD Cpl. Larry Timmer, who, along with Coller, clocked the most hours on the roof.

Reporter George Wilkens can be reached at (813) 977-2854, Ext. 22.

Photo credit: Tribune photos by CANDACE C. MUNDY

Photo: Police Cpl. Greg Coller puts his time in during Cops on Doughnut Shops, for athletes in this weekend's Special Olympics Florida.

Photo: Tampa resident Arthur Karst makes a donation. The fundraiser began 6 a.m. Friday and ended at noon Sunday.

Copyright © 2006, The Tampa Tribune and may not be republished without permission. E-mail [email protected]

Copyright 2005 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.
Terms and Conditions | Privacy Policy ​


----------

